# Do pros set their saddles/seatpots higher than what a normal fit would recommend?



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been perusing pro bikes in cyclingnews and always notice how high up their saddles seem to be relative to the frame. I'm thinking this may be cuz the handlebars are set flush with the top of the headsets (no spacers), hence a taller looking seatpost/saddle; or that the pro's are ultra flexible, they don't need the proverbial slight bend recommended during a fit (when knee fully extended in the down pedaling position). Just curious..


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

mangotreat0808 said:


> Do pros set their saddles/seatpots higher than what a normal fit would recommend?


In general, no. The large drop comes from a very low handlebar position for aero reasons. This is done with some combination of short head-tube, minimal spacers, highly angular stem (eg. 73 degrees) and increasingly under-sized frames. There is also the transition to compact geometry frames which shortens the seat-tube leading to a sloping top tube and even more seat-post showing. They are typically ultra flexible to allow them to ride in this position, but it is not about the saddle height nor leg bend.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> In general, no. The large drop comes from a very low handlebar position for aero reasons. This is done with some combination of short head-tube, minimal spacers, highly angular stem (eg. 73 degrees) and increasingly under-sized frames. There is also the transition to compact geometry frames which shortens the seat-tube leading to a sloping top tube and even more seat-post showing. They are typically ultra flexible to allow them to ride in this position, but it is not about the saddle height nor leg bend.


Couldn't have said it better, myself.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ditto what uk said. 

If anything, their seats may be lower for a given leg/foot size, because a lower body position rolls the hips forward and puts more stress on the hamstrings.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

What everyone else said. They may look higher, but anyone who has sat in a saddle that's too high can tell you it would rip up the hind quarters! I got a new seat last year and it was taller, but the shop didn't lower the seat post. I only went on a 44 mile, but I was saddle sore for a week.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> In general, no. The large drop comes from a very low handlebar position for aero reasons. This is done with some combination of short head-tube, minimal spacers, highly angular stem (eg. 73 degrees) and increasingly under-sized frames. There is also the transition to compact geometry frames which shortens the seat-tube leading to a sloping top tube and even more seat-post showing. *They are typically ultra flexible to allow them to ride in this position*, but it is not about the saddle height nor leg bend.


and have very young backs.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Many pros are forced to ride a frame one size smaller to get the drop they desire. As a consequence you see super long posts and stems to put the contact points where they need to be.

Apparently Cancellara rides a 56!!


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

So I take it that they abide by the 'fit', but they undertake a smaller than normal frame size. Very enlightening, thanks!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That is part of it for some, and under-sizing seems to be an increasing trend in the peleton. Fortunately, bike manufacturers have reacted in recent years by having separate lines or separate geometry fits for racers and non-racers (basically head tube length). For example, Trek's pro and performance fits, or Specialized's regular versus team geometry on the Tarmac, or even the popularity of "plush" bikes with more relaxed geometry (e.g. Specialized Roubaix).

Read this for more specific enlightenment.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ultimobici said:


> Apparently Cancellara rides a 56!!


He was riding a 58cm SL2 frame with team geometry. Check out the stem length and angle! I imagine the SL3 is the same size. Tom Boonen also rides a 58cm Tarmac as I recall.

And for the record, my Tarmac is also a 58 and I'm taller than both of them.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

To add, these pros do not choose aero over comfort, thepositions they ride are comfortable to them. They ride more hours than anyone so while there's some standouts like Alessandro Ballan, Tom Boonen and Pettacci that have radical saddle to bar drops, all of them settle on positions that are comfortable and powerful for them.

The great Miguel Indurain rode bikes with short top tubes and an extended head tube.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Another thing to consider is that when you spend 30+ hours a week on the bike your muscles get so used to the position that you can use a bigger drop without pain than if you were only riding 10 hours a week.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Everything above is correct. However not all pros choose a smaller frame because of drop. In the days of alloy frames, teams would receive true custom built frames for each individual rider. However even pros back then would often choose a frame built a size smaller. 

The reasons being a little bit lighter weight, tighter geometry meaning better handling & drop. However now as carbon frames are the standard, customization becomes more difficult depending on the construction. If its a monocoque, one piece frame, then the individual molds for each size frame cost $$$$$ & makes customization v. expensive & time consuming.

For these reasons, modern frame sizing results in pros choosing a smaller size frame & using the appropiate spacers & stem to get the proper fit. For pros, its more about the top tube length rather than seat tube length. Most pros use a stem length of 120, 140 or 150 at the extreme end. 130 is not used usually because of superstition, according to B. Julich.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

gamara said:


> 130 is not used usually because of superstition, according to B. Julich.


Do you have a source for this? Not questioning the truthfulness, so much as curious about it. I know I've seen maybe 1 130mm stem in my life, and countless 100, 110 and 120s, and a couple of 140s.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

estone2 said:


> Do you have a source for this? Not questioning the truthfulness, so much as curious about it. I know I've seen maybe 1 130mm stem in my life, and countless 100, 110 and 120s, and a couple of 140s.


It sounds plausible. They are a superstitious bunch. Coincidentally, my original 130mm stem is not installed on my bike!


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

estone2 said:


> Do you have a source for this? Not questioning the truthfulness, so much as curious about it. I know I've seen maybe 1 130mm stem in my life, and countless 100, 110 and 120s, and a couple of 140s.


I read that in an article about Julich & it was pretty illuminating. He mentioned that the pros are indeed v. superstitious & 130 stems are not normally used amongst the pros. I can't remember which of the british cycling mags that I have it was in. 

He also talked about how the pros go around their sponsors when they're not happy with the equipment that they're supplied with. People always assume that the pros get the best stuff, but thats not the case really. Its what the sponsor wants to push to sell. 

In Julich's case as I recall, he said that when he was with cofidis that they were supplied with Fondriest frames & he hated his bike cause it rode like wet spagetti. So Julich got a Litespeed repainted with Fondriest decals & paint.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> In general, no. The large drop comes from a very low handlebar position for aero reasons.......


I found it interesting a few years ago when everyone noticed some pros had started mounting their levers very high on their bars. 

Essentially it allowed them to grab the lever hoods in a more upright position for climbing.

I guess that's the other side of the coin so to speak.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

estone2 said:


> Do you have a source for this? Not questioning the truthfulness, so much as curious about it. I know I've seen maybe 1 130mm stem in my life, and countless 100, 110 and 120s, and a couple of 140s.


Interestngly, Fab's stem ins a 130mm.....and he wis all the time.....I also have a 130mm stem, but don't win....at all


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

shomyoface said:


> Interestngly, Fab's stem ins a 130mm.....and he wis all the time.....I also have a 130mm stem, but don't win....at all


well your seat's too low of course.


----------

